# Help... Roland cx 24 with flexi problems!



## Jamie444 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi all, need some help. Just picked up a roland cx 24, I have got it hooked up via a parallel to usb adapter. After a bit of playing around I have it working through signblazer on port USB003, only problem is I primarily use flexisign 8.1 and it keeps saying cannot open port. Flexi is using same port etc but won't work yet signblazer does? Any ideas???


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Did you clear the printing que in production manager? Reboot machine(unplug usb) and computer?


----------



## Jamie444 (Feb 6, 2013)

I think I did mate, did so many things last night. Will have another go with a clear head tonight.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't use a roland but that is where i would start, (I use a Graphtec)


----------

